# Thomas Davis tears his ACL yet again



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/...as-Davis-done-for-season-with-torn-ACL-091911

Damn this guy is cursed with glass anterior cruciate ligaments


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Jeez and Beason too? That sucks


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Terrible luck I didn't think there was a chance fort his after he came back into the game. Can't imagine he's gonna be able to come back after tearing it 3 times in 2 years


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I feel terrible for TD. He looked like he was still going to be a great player this year before the injury. This has to be the end of his career though. I'm sure he won't want to retire, but he might need to for his own longterm health.


----------

